# Daman Health Insurance



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey all! I just wanted to get some info on some doctor clinics here in Dubai. My husband and I have Daman Health Insurance (provided by his company). I've had this for almost a year now but have not gone to the doctor since I get all my check-ups done when I go back home. Now I'm looking for a permanent doctor here (well for as long as I'm here). Any recommendations for regular doctors & gynecologists?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I use Medcare Hospital in Jumeirah and highly recommend them.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We use American Hospital and have had very good service from them. You might have to check if they do direct billing with Daman.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey Pam - does that hospital take Daman (UAE Plan) directly? Also and specific doctors you recommend? You can also PM me if you like. 

W_Man - I've heard of American hospital also. I live in JLT so it's a bit far for me. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> Hey Pam - does that hospital take Daman (UAE Plan) directly?


You could check the Daman website? Others may or may not have Daman insurance.
Directory


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Yea I've checked on the directory however I wanted know from personal experience. I once took my husband to a doctor that I randomly chose from the directory and let's just say it didn't go quite well.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i meant to say that you could check whether Medcare (or any other recommended hospital) was on the list.
Or call them up to find out if they use Daman


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Saima,

I'm not sure if they accept Daman Health insurance. You could call and check. I usually go to the on-call GP for regular visits and go to Dr. Shiva who is one of the Ob/Gyns at the hospital.

Their service is really nice and I take my son there too.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Thank you so much Pam. They actually do take my insurance so it'll work out just fine for me.

My husband and I planning to attend the next Expat Forum gathering - it's finally time to make some new friends


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's excellent! The Thursday night drinks people seem to have disappeared but quiz night is always on so hope to see you then


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We live in JLT too and use the doctors at Welcare in the IBN Batuta Mall. We've been to the GP, orthopod, pediatrician, and dentist and have good experiences at all. They have a gynecologist, physical therapist and a few other specialties. Front office staff is nice too, place is clean. I'm not sure if they take that insurance, but it's worth checking. Good luck.


----------

